# Fursona Help Pls?



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey guys, I have been trying to come up with a fursona for a while, but I don't have many people to talk to about this kind of stuff. I really need more ideas. I would really like for my first fursona to represent most of my personality traits and such. Here is a list of my traits:


Being a nerd/ brainiac
Hyperactive
Loyal
Hardy
Adamant
Rebellious
Hasty
Rash when it comes to problem solving and schoolwork (aka I overthink everything)
And also, if gender matters in deciding my fursona, I am kind of in between a boy and a girl. Genetically I am a boy but I am gender fluid. And I am pan...

Let me know if you guys can come up with something that works from this... Also, if you think different information would be necessary feel free to ask about it. I have been thinking about squirrels and roadrunners, but squirrels just don't seem to fit me... Also, I can draw my fursona myself, there is just the problem of finding a good animal.
Thank you for your guys' help!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

How about a skunk?


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 30, 2017)

A golden retriever. 
Not really rebellious, but hyper and big and loyal


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks! Those are good suggestions... Got anything out of the ordinary (just not too out there...)?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 30, 2017)

A roadrunner would be pretty cool! If you like birds, you might also consider crows and or ravens. Maybe even some kind of owl.


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't want to go as far into the "brainiac" category as an owl, but I have been considering birds for a while, I have always been "fascinated" with magnets and flying mammals. I will stick to the roadrunner possibility for now, but I would like to see more of what you guys can come up with! Thanks for your help too Old Fashioned! If we want, we could talk about designs too now... Also, roadrunners don't seem like they would work as good anthros but I will try to work on a base drawing tomorrow.


----------



## modfox (Nov 30, 2017)

*JOIN THE FOXES....and get a free murrsuit =)*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

You could also consider insect species!


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

WHATEVER I DO, I am not getting a murrsuit, EVER...

What kind of insect species do you think would fit me well Sarachaga?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> I am not getting a murrsuit, EVER...


_*Notices age ... tucks away snarky reply*_
Welcome to the fandom, and beware the power of the dark side...

Be a *Dire Wolf*!  I need some company


----------



## Uluri (Nov 30, 2017)

*Shuffles on over from your introduction thread*

I'll join in on this here topic. Firstly, I think if you are looking for an species it might be a good idea to use FA's Browse Feature on the main site to get a good look of a bunch of them. Something that seems to catch your eye. Personally, my fursona species was picked out of the blue. I picked fox with no reasoning what so ever, and barely any interest in foxes. I was more interested in dragons, and various reptiles, but it just ended up that way. It is also okay to change or update your fursona as you go as well. Change is okay, even species change is okay. *You could look into the Ferret Family of animals? *It might be a good idea to figure out what type of animal you would find fun to draw, too. You have a pokemon icon so... what types of pokemon are your favorite to draw?or favorites? Perhaps you can look into the species the pokemon are based off of. (I'm also a big fan of Squirrel OCs.)

ON gender, that is not important unless it is important to you. If you don't want your fursona to have a set gender or a gender at all, then go for it. And if you decide later that you'd like to give your OC a gender, also super okay. That's what I did for myself, even. I have a rather neutral looking character that could go either way.


----------



## Uluri (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> Also, roadrunners don't seem like they would work as good anthros but I will try to work on a base drawing tomorrow.



Could always just be "feral" type of character until you find a way to do anthro. Anthro birds are pretty interesting, and there's a lot of ways people go about them.


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

About the pokemon thing... My favorite is rotom, and he is more of a spectral being than an in the flesh furry. Also, I will add Ferret to my list of possibilities.

@Open_Mind My mind has the maturity level of people around 16 or 17... I am in the know about stuff like that, but I am still immature enough to joke about that type of stuff with my friends. Granted, it is quite uncommon for us to talk about that.


----------



## Pikuhana (Jan 30, 2018)

Would anyone like to try to draw a roadrunner anthro for me as a base for my drawing? The beak for my drawing just isn't working.


----------



## meatplanet (Feb 6, 2018)

insomnia + looking for an excuse to draw birbs = this






sorry if you wanted toony instead

also
forums.furaffinity.net: hey I'm offering anatomy critiques/redlines
if you want some help with the drawing you've got already


----------



## Dongding (Feb 6, 2018)

GOAT!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 6, 2018)

First things that come to mind are a husky or a snow leopard.


----------



## defunct (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd go with either
-Fennec fox. Fits the hyperactive trait, bonus points for not being something super common like an ordinary fox or some other canine. Plus inherently cute.
or
-Rat. (or mouse I guess) Fits adamant, rash, and rebellious, and a bit more moderate in terms of proportions


----------



## CsatTheFox (Feb 6, 2018)

mine a fox 
mostly white with black that raps around the body and limbs 
buuuuuut the drawing is the issue for me is the design am still trying to work around


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 8, 2018)

How about an owl? Alternatively, if there are a few species that you like, make a hybrid with all the traits you like from each of them. That’s what I did!


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 8, 2018)

Why not mix up a bit? Body of squirrel but majestic head, wings and hands of roadrunner?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 9, 2018)

I smell a dog!


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m just saying this because I selfishly want to see one but what about a moth fursona. Specifically a Giant Atlas Moth.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 10, 2018)

Now it popped to my mind... what about glasses? I know it's not species, but accecorries can also make a huge difference! Glasses and scarf maybe? Or tie, like it used to be populat in 90'? With safety-pins on it?


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 13, 2018)

OMG! Thank you all for your help! meatplanet especially!


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 13, 2018)

I made a list of all of my fursona's traits and stuff if you would still like to draw something, and/or are still unable to sleep.

Here is the list:
Name: Piku(hana)
Age: 21
Sex: Genderfluid (*LOL*)
Species: Roadrunner
Height: 5" 7
Weight: 137 lb (I actually looked up the body mass index to make sure it was a reasonable weight :b)
Hair/Fur: Brownish Grey
Markings: Dark brown stripes on either side of the body that come over the eyes and over the side of the neck to the wingtip
Eye Color: Silver/Grey
Other Features: Doesn't have spots over the face unlike roadrunners in real life, has a computerized monocle over the right eye, and the hair is the same style as a real life roadrunner. Ha, Just realized my fursona kind of sounds like Falco Lombardi :b. This is what I mean by a computerized monocle:



Behavior/Personality: Bold, Daring, Rebellious, Technologically Inclined, Headstrong, Modest (on occasion), generally fluctuating personality
Skills: Running(duh), and problem solving
Likes: Food, Advanced Tech
Dislikes: Jackasses, sports
History: Waiting to be written
Clothing: somewhat of a cyborg, short black leather jacket, grey undershirt, blue jeans. The jacket's style is somewhat like this:


Goal: To become world renound
Profession: Software, Hardware Engineer
Personal Quote: Most every problem has a good solution, its just a matter of if and how you get there.
Theme Song: Spider Dance/ Bonetrousle at 1.5x speed (Hardcore Undertale fan here )
Birthdate: April 1, 2082
Star sign: Aries
Favorite food: Garlic Bread
Favorite Drink: Sprite (You can tell now that I am totally basing the traits off of myself and not that of what i want my fursona to be. I am not creative)
Favorite Location: At the mancave. Examples:






Favorite Weather: Rain
Favorite color: Black/ Grey
Least liked food: Seafood
Least Liked Drink: Tea
Least Liked Location: Away from home
Least Liked Weather: Sunny (which is ironic because I live in FL, but it is under obligation by parent)
Favorite Person: Real Life? Gabby, Furry? Razor AKA the one on the right or my girlfriend Gabby's fursona:



​Least Liked Person: Jackasses
Friends: People who like advanced tech as much as I do
Orientation: Pansexual/ incidentally heterosexual


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 14, 2018)

@meatplanet I used your drawing as a base and this is how it turned out, what do you think?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 14, 2018)

Fine by me. Your a cyberpunk kinda guy aren't you?


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 17, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Fine by me. Your a cyberpunk kinda guy aren't you?


Yeah I am actually... Do you have any suggestions for making my fursona a little more feminine? You know, to the point where it is trans but not over the top.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 17, 2018)

@Pikuhana 
I just made mine a girl since why not? She was originally a steampunk character but strangely she's now my furson. You can make it more feminine by the way he acts. If not cross dressing.


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 27, 2018)

Sounds cool man, thanks for the help, Ill work on it when I get the time.

Edit: I have been putting WAY too much thought into my fursona it's scary...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 28, 2018)

No, no you aren't, what defines too much thought? Think until you drop for all I care. As long as YOU think it's good.


----------



## Pikuhana (Mar 3, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Think until you drop for all I care.


Ha, I haven't done that yet but I anticipate it coming one day. I tend to overthink even the simplest things.

As for what defines too much thought? When you think about it in nearly all your free time.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 11, 2018)

I'd go with anything that feels the most comfortable for you especially when it comes to gender cos boom it's your fursona not anyone elses so if that's what you wish they can also be gender fluid or you can choose for them to even have no gender at all if that's something you'd wanna go with ^-^


----------



## MissNook (Mar 13, 2018)

Pikuhana said:


> I made a list of all of my fursona's traits and stuff if you would still like to draw something, and/or are still unable to sleep.


Your sona inspired me. I hope you will like the result


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)

birds the word!


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

modfox said:


> *murrsuit*


Dammit... why is it every time I have to google something in this fandom... its "dirty", in the future I should just assume the word is explicit, ignore it and move on... le sigh.


----------



## modfox (Mar 18, 2018)

TesseractFA said:


> Dammit... why is it every time I have to google something in this fandom... its "dirty", in the future I should just assume the word is explicit, ignore it and move on... le sigh.


Dude i typed that ages ago


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

modfox said:


> Dude i typed that ages ago


 yes but I just read it today.


----------



## modfox (Mar 18, 2018)

TesseractFA said:


> yes but I just read it today.


byggðu brú og komdu yfir það vegna þess að það er gamalt.... no need to quote old stuff. Btw Vulpine pride


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 19, 2018)

It's so cool to see this coming together!!! Great job designing, everyone! Let me know when it's finished so I can add it to my drawing queue!


----------



## Pikuhana (Mar 21, 2018)

@everyone Thank you for the help!
@MissNook You especially ! I love it! Im going to use that as the official image for Piku if you dont mind.


----------



## MissNook (Mar 21, 2018)

Pikuhana said:


> @everyone Thank you for the help!
> @MissNook You especially ! I love it! Im going to use that as the official image for Piku if you dont mind.


No problem. Glad I could help! Don't forget to credit me though ^^


----------



## Pikuhana (Mar 21, 2018)

MissNook said:


> No problem. Glad I could help! Don't forget to credit me though ^^


No problem

Edit: I credited you on my profile page! You can check it out if you like. I will also credit you wherever else I may post it.


----------



## MissNook (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks  I trust you, don't worry, my sentence didn't sound like what I wanted XD


----------



## Pikuhana (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey, that happens to me too. Dont beat yourself up


----------

